# Cool Kimbers



## glenway (Mar 27, 2011)

How 'bout a 10mm Auto Kimber? Or, a Kimber revolver? Exciting stuff from Kimber has hit the market and not only these two mentioned.

If you like quality, Kimber has four new pistols and you can see all of them here: https://thinkingafield.org/


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

I'd love to get my hands on a 10mm in the 1911 platform.

One thing I don't get on some of the new pistols coming out are the openings in the slide. I'm sure it lightens it a bit and the barrel will cool quicker but it seems like a bad spot to let dirt in.


----------



## knapper (Feb 5, 2010)

I have shot a 10mm glock and was suprised at how well it shot. I am not much for the cutouts on slides either.


----------



## glenway (Mar 27, 2011)

Maybe a *good* spot to let dirt in. Or, out.

Don't know about the logic myself in the slots.


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

The dirt has to get in before it can get out. 
I get that it looks cool ( to a point) but weight up there certainly helps control muzzle rise. They could have done a shallow cut and the shadow would have made it look like a cutout. If they really wanted to drop weight they could drop the flared mag well ( although I love the one on my sig)


----------

